# Long to Return



## jorelcc (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi

Having lived in Germany for 17 years (military service from 1973 to 1990) I long to return.

I am now in a position to do just that. I am retired now and would love to go back to Detmold.

I cant buy but would look to rent long term.

Would welcome any help from the forum.

Thanks
John


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

As a British citizen it is not difficult to move to Germany. If you're already retired, you won't even have to pay German public health insurance (although you do have to apply through a public health insurance company here).

On the other hand, why would you want to move from Spain to Germany?


----------



## karlgrabe (Oct 14, 2016)

*No Brexit concerns?*

I was actually born right near Detmold (Lage), wonderful area of Germany!

To get a feel for rental potential try Immobilienscout24.de, my wife and I have spent hours on that site to get a feel for rental costs and such.


----------

